# Dental Advice - Crown & maybe root canal vs pull tooth



## cfabe (Feb 27, 2005)

I've seen some good dental advice on here before so I thought I'd ask some advice. 

My wife had a tooth with a cavity. While the dentist was filling it, he drilled so far he hit the root. He put in a temporary filling and said she is going to need a crown and because he hit the root it may need a root canal in the future. She asked him to just put in a composite filling which our insurance will cover 100% but he wouldn't because there wasn't enough tooth left to hold it. 

So she is wondering whether it would be better to just pull the tooth or go ahead with the crown as suggested. Or maybe try to see if another dentist would fill it? She's 28 and this is the first major dental problem she's had. She has a few other small fillings and had one wisdom tooth removed when it broke.


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

Although pricey, I'd go for the root canal and crown. I hate to see teeth pulled if they can be saved. P.S. My dad was a dentist


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

What tooth. I have lost both bottom back teeth (kicked by a horse, broken jaw,both sides, 1 implant) but I don't want any gaps so I have had 2 root canals with crowns. I think any tooth is worth saving. My insurance pays half of the root canal and crown. My brother had to have a tooth pulled and it left a gap, over the years his teeth have shifted and made gaps in the others....James


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Root canals aren't the horror they once were. Having had 3 and caps - my vote if for a root canal & a cap. No problems later.


----------



## cfabe (Feb 27, 2005)

It is not a back tooth. It is a molar, maybe 3rd from the back?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

another vote for root canal and crown.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

Fix it, she is too young to lose teeth. There would be major shifting of teeth and bone loss if the tooth were just pulled and left like that.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

fetch33 said:


> Fix it, she is too young to lose teeth. There would be major shifting of teeth and bone loss if the tooth were just pulled and left like that.


Ditto on the root canal and crown, best way even if it does cost, its cheap in the long run.

And start going into the dentist more often so things are caught before they get this bad from now on.


----------



## dragonfly65 (Sep 29, 2002)

If you do the root canal and crown, make sure you get a good dentist. I was in my early 20's when I had a tooth break in half. The Navy dentist filled inthe other half, but the good half went bad and I was in so much pain I went to the emergency room on base and told them to pull it. Yes, it was the third tooth from the back and I have a hole, teeth have shifted, etc. But I can eat with it and it doesn't bother me.

Years later the same tooth on the other side needed a root canal. Had it done and have had nothing but problems with it for the last 8 or 9 years. It keeps getting infected and bothers me off and on. Wish I had saved the over $600 dollars and just had them yank it. 

So, when she does get the root canal and crown done, make sure you have a good dentist. I didn't and have had problems ever since.


----------



## cfabe (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks for the input everyone. I wasn't suggesting that the dentist "slipped" or anything, I understand the exposure was because there was so much decay. 

He is suggesting to do a crown now and if necessary do a root canal later. Is that normal procedure? I assume that would mean the crown would have to be removed to do the root canal. Everyone's comments sounds like it's typical to do the root canal first. The dentist did say he just slightly nicked the root/pulp and thought it might heal and be ok without the root canal.


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

I've never had a root canal, nor a crown (knocking VERY hard on wooden desk). But, my mother has had several....too many to count. Not that she doesn't have good dental hygiene, but it seems as if she is constantly having the SAME crowns replaced. And it costs over $600 per pop. (she's had three different dentists) 

I was asking her why she doesn't just have the tooth pulled & one of those implants put into her jaw & an entire fake tooth. Said she's scared of it. Anyways. My sister had to have those implants put into her two front teeth several years ago & she's happy.

Just wondering if something like that, more expensive up front, but maybe save you in the long run from having to re-crown the crown.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

cfabe said:


> So she is wondering whether it would be better to just pull the tooth or go ahead with the crown as suggested.


Nobody should ever have a root canal. They are very dangerous. Just pull the darn tooth. It is especially dangerous to women due to the breast cancer link to root canals.
Some links. 
http://webpages.charter.net/kyarbrough/secondopinion.htm
http://chetday.com/rootcanal.html
http://curezone.com/diseases/cancer/cancer_dental_risk.asp
http://tuberose.com/Root_Canals.html

The first two things my naturopath does for all his patients, especially cancer patients, is to send them to get the root canals pulled and take them off statins.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

A crown can extend the life of a tooth...I have one that is over 20 years old! That keeps the other teeth from migrating which would change your bite and culd cause TMJ.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Can not they now just 'back fill' the canal rather than crowning?


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

WIHH, how are you so darn smart?

btw, I too vote root canal and crown. I've had many, they are not bad at all. My ins only pays 20% so they were pricey. But I'm glad I'm got them done.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I'd save the tooth, and if you have some doubts about your Dentist's suggested course of treatment, get a second opinion. Many underestimate the overall health value of having good teeth. My Dad grew up in the depression and lost his teeth early in life, and he hated it. He would work 2-3 jobs if needed to send us to the Dentist regularly.


----------



## mellba (Oct 15, 2004)

I agree with dragonfly65. In April I had a root canal on a tooth that had a previous crown. Had to also have a new crown and two posts. The thing is still so sensitive that I can't brush it using an electric toothbrush. Figure I'm going to lose the tooth. The dentist assured me the guy who did the root canal was "the best." I'm 60 and often wonder why I didn't get dentures years ago before spending so much on procedures that don't really work.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

cfabe said:


> Thanks for the input everyone. I wasn't suggesting that the dentist "slipped" or anything, I understand the exposure was because there was so much decay.
> 
> He is suggesting to do a crown now and if necessary do a root canal later. Is that normal procedure? I assume that would mean the crown would have to be removed to do the root canal. Everyone's comments sounds like it's typical to do the root canal first. The dentist did say he just slightly nicked the root/pulp and thought it might heal and be ok without the root canal.


My husband had a tooth break into pieces earlier this year. He had a crown put on, knowing that a root canal MAY be needed downt the line. So far the tooth is fine.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I broke my jaw at 14 I'm 54. I have had that 1 implant redone 3 times. It is still tender and the gum is sensitive. I had the first root canal done at the time of injury because it was broken off. Not one problem at all. When I had all my health problems and went to the dentist to see if I had any infections (Dad had to have all his teeth pulled at 30 to save his life because they were poisoning him) 2 seperate specialists told me that all was good, not to pull the teeth with root canals and put in implants. I know my situation is different because of the injury but....I would definatly keep any tooth I could....James


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Do the Crown. I had one last 30 yrs. It fell apart. When replaced, I chose the exact same material. I was thrilled. We have to take care of ourselves; no one else is going to. Much easier to stay up to date on health; than to try and do everything at once.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm in the process of doing this now, and it's not my first rodeo, so to speak. I'm seeing an endodontist for it because the root canal itself was so tiny, my regular dentist couldn't find it. (He's done root canals and crowns for me before. My teeth for some reason are fragile and fracture easily.)

This endodontist rocks. Just a little discomfort from the needle, and then nothing but dealing with the spit while waiting for them to finish. Nice guy, too. I never even required an aspirin.

I'm 55. I plan to live at least another thirty years. If the root canal and crown doesn't work, then I'm getting an implant. No bridges for me, and certainly no gaps. 

While it won't be the best thing your wife's ever done, it'll be one of the better things.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

I've had two root canals in one tooth - the first to save it after I lost a filling on vacation and the tooth cracked and the second through the crown when it abscessed four years later. So far, so good. Neither root canal was as bad as I thought it would be, although expensive. I'd go for the root canal and crown if I were your wife. (If I have problems with this tooth again I'll most likely go with an extraction and maybe an implant if it's not too costly.)


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

I believe in saving the tooth. I have gaps in the back from teeth I have lost and it makes eating certain things very difficult. Losing chewing surfaces sucks.

Interestingly, like serendipity, I just this minute posted about an abscessed tooth on the home remedy section of this forum. Then I came here and found this. Weird.


----------

